
As Rising Heat Bakes U.S. Cities, the Poor Often Feel It Most - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.npr.org/2019/09/03/754044732/as-rising-heat-bakes-u-s-cities-the-poor-often-feel-it-most
======
drocer88
An old joke: NYTimes headline : "World Ends: Women and Minorities Hardest
Hit.”

